# Caught speeding at 300mph



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Just doing some research as my son was been caught speeding in a 30 zone. Found this true and funny story.

Fastest Speed Recorded?
When two traffic officers in Scotland were running speed checks, little did they know, they could have caused a major security incident.
The two traffic officers - using a hand held radar speed checking device, were shocked to see a recorded speed of over 300 mph for an approaching vehicle. The radar device promptly stopped working and the traffic officers could not manage to re-set it.

Radar Device Picks Up NATO Fighter Jet
It turned out that the police radar "gun" had locked on to a NATO tornado fighter jet, which had been engaged in low flying exercises over the North Sea. The local Chief Constable immediately complained to the RAF liaison officials and received the following reply:
"Thank you for your message, which allows us to complete our file on this incident. You may be interested to know that the tactical computer in the Tornado had automatically locked on to your 'hostile radar equipment' and sent a jamming signal back to it. Furthermore, the Sidewinder air-to-ground missiles aboard the fully-armed aircraft had also locked on to the target. Fortunately the Dutch pilot flying the Tornado responded to the missile status alert intelligently and was able to override the automatic protection system before the missile was launched."


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Revise said:


> Just doing some research as my son was been caught speeding in a 30 zone. Found this true and funny story.


If you seriously believe that to be a true story then I kindky suggest you think again :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OMG, is that doing the rounds again.I was a young man when I heard that the first time.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I recall it a while back too, interesting theory though, but would/could it actually have happened in the early days?


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have only just found it. It (obviously wrong) thought they were telling the truth in the post. Maybee I just like to believe people tell the truth.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Old saying.

Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

Any way it was a new story to me, so thanks.

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I liked it, true or not


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah

The 'Nato aircraft' flown by a Dutch pilot[Netherlands does not have Tornados] is on exercise over another NATO country, is carrying live and armed weapons, which activate without pilot authorisation, and require pilot intervention to disarm the system.

Pulling my leg?.

And then the MOD admit the first part of the above?

Pulling the other leg?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes I recall it a while back too, interesting theory though, but would/could it actually have happened in the early days?


No, for so many reasons...


The power output of a radar gun is not enough to be detected by a fighter over the North Sea.

Even if it was by some freak reason detected then the aircraft ESM system would analyse the received signal and it would not be identified as a threat due to the overall characteristics.

If it was a possible threat then the system would not automatically lock onto it to launch a missile.

A sidewinder is a heat seeking air to air (not air to ground) missile so there was no way it would have locked onto the radar gun signal.

I have never heard of (not saying there were none) any Dutch exchange officers flying Tornado F3's for any of the 3 Air Forces that had that aircraft type.

There is no way in hell that a reply from any RAF liaison officer would have been so poorly written and contained such information.



But spart from all that I can see why people believe the fairytale :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes but it was fun visualising the expressions on their faces.

cabby


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah I liked it, true or not


Yep me too..................


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

According to Snopes, this story goes back at least 20 years, see here:

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/techno/radar.asp


----------

